# Fishy smelling mucus + constipation



## Katkat777 (May 5, 2012)

Hi guys,I am so sick of having to avoid foods because I know I will be bloated at first to then not be able to pass stools even if I know they are in there, ready to go (sorry, a bit disgusting, I know) but seem to be too far away and pushing as hard as I can only results in fishy smelling white (sometimes yellowy or blood tinged) mucus. It sometimes sounds like a bad diarhoes but only the tiniest amount of mucus would actually show up. I was reading about trimethylaminuria and seeing as the worst bloating and mucus fit hits me after eating fish, soy and cheese, I guess I could suffer from that. Although, none of my other bodily fluids smell fishy?I am suffering today (Sat eve) from my ice cream and tin of sardines from Thu eve. I feel like I weigh 1000 pounds and constantly need to release gas but it comes out with the mucus.Can you help me guys?I went to doctor about it but she just said it's probably the stress.I will have to go again of course and get properly diagnosed with IBS (although I self diagnosed myself by noticing that the likes of fizzy drinks, coffee and beans give me a nightmare of a bowel experience....)PS> I noticed that small doses of Vermox deal with the issue as its active pharmaceutical ingredient is comparable to metronidazole which in low doses is used to suppress trimethylaminuria's symptoms. Seeing as I am on the pill I cannot be taking metronidazole constantly as it decreases the efficacy of the pill.I feel so sick of my body. I want to be normal again


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I occasionally pass mucus which smells of fish. This is not the disease you mention it is how mucus smells.With regards to your feeling that you need to visit the toilet it sounds very much like a rectal intussusception rather than IBS. Your GP will not know much if anything about this and so you need to see a colorectal surgeon who can examine you and/or send you for a defecating proctogram. Good luck.


----------



## ares (May 24, 2012)

Hi i have same problems mucus that smeel fishy and costipation and prolacse . But I had all this in past .but never I had smeel fishy and yallow mucus with little bubbles like foam. But is horrible the foul odor and I have much gas and flatulence . Please please help me about mucus smeel fishy what I can about this.


----------



## missgolightly (Jun 8, 2016)

I wonder if you have internal hemorrhoids and they're causing a false sense of your rectum being full,hence the need to push and they could be mildly infected with the smell. I'm consdering the same thing for my self as when i wipe I sometimes get that fishy odor too. yuck.


----------

